# Older Big Horn Barrel Saddle



## Montanagirl (Nov 15, 2014)

I just purchased this Big Horn 14.5" barrel saddle and was looking for more information about it and not having a lot of luck. It looks like Big Horn was bought out and so contacting them for info is a dead end. Its obviously an older saddle...90's maybe? The number is 1453...what does that mean? It seems like a decent enough saddle I can't believe I can't find any other older big horn barrel saddles out there, maybe they didn't make many?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

American Saddlery - Official Site for Wholesale Saddlery and Tack.

Bighorn still exists. It is owned by american saddlery.


----------



## Montanagirl (Nov 15, 2014)

I did read somewhere that American Saddlery bought them out and that they did not keep information about their old saddles. Maybe that is not true. I will give them a call. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The 1400 series were older Bighorn Barrel Saddles with a 14" Seat.

It is pre-2000 as I could not find it in a an old 2000 book

American Saddlery might be able to tell you what Tree was in it.


.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool looking saddle :> I can't offer any info, as I'm pretty unaware when it comes to saddles of the western variety. Still had to comment on how pretty it is, though xD


----------

